# If you could marry any fictional character, who would it be?



## LunaLight (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm bored, heh. 

It could be an anime character, video game character, etc. 
I'd marry Delsin Rowe from Infamous: Second Son. xD


----------



## epona (Sep 6, 2014)

vaughn from harvest moon


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

my bae Koujaku


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 6, 2014)

Link, Tuxedo mask, or pit.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 6, 2014)

Yukari from Persona 3 xP


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

inb4 lynn105

tsuKIYAMA FROM TOKYO GHOUL *hides*

like OMG I CANT EVEN EXPLAIN


----------



## Imitation (Sep 6, 2014)

..?


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

Killua  :')


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

gamora said:


> Killua  :')


U liar


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmm that's a hard one. I would probably want to marry Himura Kenshin? lol


----------



## Beardo (Sep 6, 2014)

The Doctor from Doctor Who


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'd actually want to marry a fictional character. But maybe Callie Torres from Grey's Anatomy because 1) Sara Ramirez is gorgeous and 2) I feel like she'd treat me right.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: my dumb goat loving husbando ( ˘ ?˘) ❤


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2014)

Makoto Tachibana from Free!
I mean, _come on..._ He's just so sweet asnfjkkanflka


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 6, 2014)

I want to write erotic fanfiction with me in it. Then I'll be hot sexy and fictional. Then I'll marry him and **** him and have his babies


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 6, 2014)

Uhm probably


Spoiler:  Yukine










because he's the cutest ever ugh.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: THIS GUY <3


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

everybody in Free! mostly Nagisa tho...


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

kageyama


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

NAGISA


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 6, 2014)

meep. I'm not really an anime girl...but my three would be Jon Snow, Hook (OUaT) or Hiccup in HTTYD2, when he's not you know...a child.



Spoiler




















Apparently I have a thing for dark, scruffy, brooding, misunderstood outcasts.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a few hubbies.
Link,
Knuckles & Shadow,
Rodeo (ACNL),
Number 12 (Terror in Resonance, anime)

...and many more. So unloyal xD


----------



## Saylor (Sep 6, 2014)

Matsuda from Death Note. :')


----------



## Danielle (Sep 6, 2014)

as a kid i wanted to marry sirius black from harry potter.

Hook from OUaT is my current bae.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd say levi (AoT) or kaneki (tokyo ghoul) but I'm not sure how well those marriages would work aha.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I'd say levi (AoT) or kaneki (tokyo ghoul) but I'm not sure how well those marriages would work aha.



Sounds like a complicated relationship haha.
id have to have metal shoulder pads if I wanna marry tsukiyama lmao


----------



## Saylor (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielle said:


> as a kid i wanted to marry sirius black from harry potter.
> 
> Hook from OUaT is my current bae.


I completely forgot about Harry Potter, I was in love with Ron when I was younger.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Sounds like a complicated relationship haha.
> id have to have metal shoulder pads if I wanna marry tsukiyama lmao



lmao I can just imagine tsukiyama/kaneki going berserk and tearing a hole through our abdomens. welp it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielle said:


> as a kid i wanted to marry sirius black from harry potter.
> 
> Hook from OUaT is my current bae.


wooo yay for Hook love <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> lmao I can just imagine tsukiyama/kaneki going berserk and tearing a hole through our abdomens. welp it was fun while it lasted.


r.i.p. us.

i don't think my blood is as refreshing as kaneki's tho


----------



## samsquared (Sep 6, 2014)

I made an executive decision and I decided that there's no playing it safe in love
Alfred F. Jones, my body is here
you can have it anytime anywhere


----------



## toastia (Sep 6, 2014)

Zoro. Roronoa Zoro.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 6, 2014)

O.m.f.g. Finally this thread has been born O.O *faints*

Okay... I kind of "get around", if y'know what I mean xD 
My husbands:
Flynn Rider - Tangled, but you'd have to be living under a rock not to know that
Kaito (VOCALOID)
Loki. I know I know, he's a bad guy. But damn he's so hot! <33
Aaaaand...
Erm...I know he's not human, but Kovu from Lion King 2. I think he would be so hot


----------



## dragonair (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: restrain me


----------



## shinkuzame (Sep 6, 2014)

_Rin Matsuoka from Free!

...or Sousuke Yamazaki, shut up I cannot pick._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: restrain me



[x]
[x]
Some hella art of Link for you to gush over.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 6, 2014)

*Big Boss is the bae. *

Big Boss will always be the bae. Until I die. 

I literally.

I just. 

I can't.

He's so beautiful.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> *Big Boss is the bae. *
> 
> Big Boss will always be the bae. Until I die.
> 
> ...


He's too arggh.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 6, 2014)

Ummmm Daphne from Scooby Doo :0


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

Agria from Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

husbands
it is a v happy polygamous union



C r y s t a l said:


> everybody in Free! mostly Nagisa tho...



for some reason this is making me laugh. everybody. hehe


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> He's too arggh.



[sexual frustration intensifies]


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, if Lee from TWD was still alive...


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 7, 2014)

Squall Leonhart


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Well, if Lee from TWD was still alive...


( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 7, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Well, if Lee from TWD was still alive...


Legit though I miss Lee a lot.


----------



## Reese (Sep 7, 2014)

Jim from The Office was the first to come to mind.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Also let me just tell you about


Spoiler:  Sugilite










like wow hot babe?? hot babe


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Also let me just tell you about
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Sugilite
> ...






Brb in love


----------



## Horus (Sep 7, 2014)

My 'fus


Spoiler: waifus








(some of the images you find when you google "spitfire mlp", wow.)

















ok, brony part out of the way, lets do the weaboo side;





















Ok, more realistic now











Both awkwardly named "Elena" and are friend irl

and then, if I was gay-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 7, 2014)

Definitely Tasuki from Fushigi Yuugi<3<3 My one true love xD


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Itachi Uchiha, I've had a anime crush on him for years now >.>


----------



## Radda (Sep 7, 2014)

I would marry Endive again c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

WATASHI NO OKASAN


----------



## Mushrooms (Sep 7, 2014)

Fang from Maximum Ride (sigh)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 7, 2014)

L (the first one, not light) from Death note, Gaara from naruto, The doctor from doctor who or Sherlock from Sherlock (the Benedict Cumberbatch one)


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Benedict Cumberbatch, but can you imagine being married to his Sherlock character? @-@ I'd hate him within a fortnight.

I love Legolas. u//u


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr. Darcy from Pride & Prejudice. Out of all the period dramas I've watched, he's the only one I'd ever want to marry. He's just so dreamy ^.^


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 7, 2014)

DELSIN ROWE FROM INFAMOUS SECOND SON. Ugh. Goodness they need to stop making such hot fictional characters.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 7, 2014)

Pom Pom






Look at dat. Look at it. Ihs adorbs.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 7, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: my dumb goat loving husbando ( ˘ ?˘) ❤



 Aghhh Link <3 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hit Girl said:


> DELSIN ROWE FROM INFAMOUS SECOND SON. Ugh. Goodness they need to stop making such hot fictional characters.



 Agreed :c


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Spoiler: This hot af mother hugger ᕦ(?_?ˇ)ᕤ






Doesn't help that next gen is making the characters look incredibly realistic.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> I love Benedict Cumberbatch, but can you imagine being married to his Sherlock character? @-@ I'd hate him within a fortnight.
> 
> I love Legolas. u//u



This post is the truth.
(wouldn't have too many reservations about dating Watson though
oh he's married who cares)


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Er...all these names people are posting not one I know


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Delsin Rowe Oh right, It has to be from a GOOD game, sorry!
Before anyone thinks I'm super srs, half of these are jokes so don't hate me.
Officer Jenny
Alia from the Megaman X series
Bluster Kong
Various animu chickens with big melons
Nahrudetoe
Waluigi
Matt from ACBay.com
Princess Rosalina 
Ridley
Samus
Not Zero Suit Samus but Kraid instead.



honeyaura said:


> Knuckles & Shadow,


nononononononononononononono


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm just back to drool on y'all. Don't mind me. 





matt said:


> Er...all these names people are posting not one I know



because that matters.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I'm just back to drool on y'all. Don't mind me.


Here u go.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Delsin Rowe Oh right, It has to be from a GOOD game, sorry!



 Well that was offensive, lol. 

InFamous: Second Son is actually a really great game. Any characters here don't have to be from "good games" or "bad games". The terms _good_ and _bad_ are opinions.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Here u go.



**** you, seriously. 

/inconsolable sobbing


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> **** you, seriously.
> 
> /inconsolable sobbing


Don't worry, I cried in the corner too.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 7, 2014)

Buffy from Buffy the Vampire Slayer...


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Well that was offensive, lol.


But at the same time, you chose for it to be offensive.

But I don't get why people like the character, he's too emo and edgy, lol.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Also how could I forget my girl crush, Morrigan?






*drool*

And oh look, a Morrigan sig popped up on my randosig.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Eren from AOT.
Why doesn't want a titan husbando?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

as endless as my husbando list is, I would not marry any xDD
it just feels wrong lol I can even imagine a simple kiss to be even able to marry them xDDD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Eren from AOT.
> Why doesn't want a titan husbando?



I don't.

<D


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I don't.
> 
> <D



Don't crush my dreams.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Eren from AOT.
> Why doesn't want a titan husbando?



I like Eren too lol
I'll get loads of hate for saying this but Levi is just too.. normal? he has the Sasuke attitude
but from AOT my fav has to be Armin lol


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'll get loads of hate for saying this but Eren is just too.. normal? he has the Sasuke attitude
> but from AOT my fav has to be Armin lol



Armin is so CUTE AND BRAINY <333


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Don't worry, I cried in the corner too.



He's so beautiful. 

10/10 would die for. Ugh. Ugh.

Solid Snake's butt is also one of my waifus. But alas. You can't marry a butt.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Armin is so CUTE AND BRAINY <333



I do admit Levi's eyes scare me, like it really expresses his personality
not a big fan but like the overall character design


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> He's so beautiful.
> 
> 10/10 would die for. Ugh. Ugh.
> 
> *Solid Snake's butt is also one of my waifus. But alas. You can't marry a butt.*



Ocelot x S.S.'s ass.

I'd ship it.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

wait wait wait.. I was talking about Levi not Eren god I need to get my brain functioning


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> wait wait wait.. I was talking about Levi not Eren god I need to get my brain functioning



gg


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> gg



ifkr?

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is my titan husbando y'all


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ocelot x S.S.'s ass.
> 
> I'd ship it.



OTP

Pretty sure it's canon, though.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ifkr?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this is my titan husbando y'all



His eyes are scary
tell him to get some clothes on pls


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

I changed my mind. I would definitely 100% marry Seo In-Guk's character from Reply 1997 (Yoon Yoon-jae). Gawd he is so dreamy in that series.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> His eyes are scary
> tell him to get some clothes on pls



shh he's about to do some business with me


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 7, 2014)

Cynthia from Pokemon! She is so hot in every way <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay okay official list.

-Tsukiyama Shuu is top priority.
-Morrigan Aensland from Darkstalkers.
-Red from Transistor
-Erwin from SNK because eyebrow game too stronk. And he's cool.


Yeah. That's it.


----------



## Kildor (Sep 7, 2014)

Tharja from FE:A Waifu # 1
Hatsune Miku from Vocaloid Waifu # 2
Any waifu that I have.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 7, 2014)

OK


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Okay okay official list.
> 
> -Tsukiyama Shuu is top priority.
> -Morrigan Aensland from Darkstalkers.
> ...



I'm going to take a page out of your book and create a list. 

1. Big Boss. 
2. Big Boss. 
3. Solid Snake's butt. 
4. Solid Snake's butt AND the rest of Solid Snake. 

...I am really blanking on anything else and this is really bothering me.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I'm going to take a page out of your book and create a list.
> 
> 1. Big Boss.
> 2. Big Boss.
> ...


all I saw was ass ass eyepatch ass


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2014)

-rainbow- said:


> Fang from Maximum Ride (sigh)



Sigh indeed. Yes yes yes.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> all I saw was ass ass eyepatch ass



I might have a problem.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 7, 2014)

The fictionnal characters I like are always nerds (Tails from _Sonic_, Donatello from _TMNT_, Peter Parker from _Spiderman_, Kyle from _South Park_), idiots/smarty pants (Black★Star from _Soul Eater_, Furuichi from _Belzebub_, Deadpool from the Marvel Universe, Lavi from _D.Gray-Man_, Charlie Sisters from _The Sisters Brothers_), or cranky guys (Edward Elric from _Fullmetal Alchemist_, Grey from _Fairy Tail_, Charlie Sisters again)... and I wouldn't want to mary any of these guys. Tails and Donatello were off list from the beginning of course, and Kyle too cause the kid is nine.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 7, 2014)

Probably Lisbeth Salander.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a fangirl thread. xD


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 7, 2014)

Kalin Kessler/Kiryu Kyosuke from Yu-Gi-Oh! 5DS ;v; He's my most favourite fictional character EVER.


----------



## Cou (Sep 7, 2014)

I want to marry Shishio........

Or Kou..... But he's more of a boyfriend material rather than >_> a husband


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've done so much googling keeping up with this thread xD but I've learned a bit about anime

include pictures <3 it helps ^.^


----------



## Fawning (Sep 7, 2014)

Either Eric Northman, Oberyn Martell or Jon Snow


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 7, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: my dumb goat loving husbando ( ˘ ?˘) ❤



yessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 7, 2014)

I would say Princess Rosalina because in Mario kart 8 she has a sweet assssss.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

^
That's inappropriate.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 7, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ^
> That's inappropriate.



im lghauhging oh my god

but. rn, id probably marry

god im having some major feelings for crona recently so probably crona, rn id marry crona, but there is a LONG list of every fictional character ive ever wanted to marry


----------



## sylveons (Sep 8, 2014)

barry the bee. my tru luv 5lyf. smooch.

but in all serious-ness, makoto tachibana.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

Dat ass, indeed.


----------



## Cou (Sep 8, 2014)

kbelle4 said:


> I've done so much googling keeping up with this thread xD but I've learned a bit about anime
> 
> include pictures <3 it helps ^.^



LOL PROPS, you actually went ahead and googled them anime stuff, cool (x

anyway, shishio is:



Spoiler











and kou is:



Spoiler











please h elp


----------



## Fawning (Sep 8, 2014)

Spongebob said:


> I would say Princess Rosalina because in Mario kart 8 she has a sweet assssss.



omg i think she was my first girl crush


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 8, 2014)

Spongebob said:


> I would say Princess Rosalina because in Mario kart 8 she has a sweet assssss.View attachment 67153View attachment 67154



 I laughed way too hard at this lol


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 8, 2014)

Daily reminder that Big Boss is, in fact, a total babe.


----------



## starlark (Sep 8, 2014)

DANIEL OF MAYFAIR DONE ALL RIGHT
bit awkward since I nearly got to voice act with his voice actor who's like 60-odd
professor sycamore though... :/


----------



## cIementine (Sep 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'll get loads of hate for saying this but Levi is just too.. normal?



I think he's pretty hot imo lol.
He's my first fictional crush oops


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

Marie said:


> I think he's pretty hot imo lol.
> He's my first fictional crush oops



he scares me xD
especially how he's a clean freak its just.. wow lol you know he likes to do his business with no stains and all.. just creepy
I like the character that matches his appearance though just doesn't appeal to me


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably Kirito from Sword Art Online. He gets so emotional it's so cute!


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

Hilda from Pokemon, best protagonist ever


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 8, 2014)

This is going to probably sound odd. But I'd marry Ash Ketchum from Pokemon. He's got a big heart for people and pokemon, is brave and pretty smart if you exclude the B/W series where the like brain washed him. But yah.. I'd totally marry him. x3


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

nozaki from gsnk


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 9, 2014)

Miya902 said:


> This is going to probably sound odd. But I'd marry Ash Ketchum from Pokemon. He's got a big heart for people and pokemon, is brave and pretty smart if you exclude the B/W series where the like brain washed him. But yah.. I'd totally marry him. x3



 I thought I was the only one xD


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 24, 2014)

Random bump c;


----------



## Dulce (Dec 24, 2014)

Two characters:

Rory Williams from Doctor Who. He's sweet, brave, funny and would do anything for his beloved wife. <3
and Henry Tilney from Northanger Abbey. His perfection ruined me. <3 He's witty, intelligent, funny and understands muslin! c: <3


----------



## Mino (Dec 24, 2014)

Jeremy from TBT.


----------



## Skep (Dec 24, 2014)

kieren walker, ngl


----------



## Saylor (Dec 24, 2014)

I already posted here but whatever I said was wrong, I would marry Emily Fitch from Skins.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

take a wild guess.


----------



## Tao (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> take a wild guess.



Rocky Balboa?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rikku of Final Fantasy X. It's not even debatable.


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hiccup from HTTYD2
Odd Della Robbia from Code Lyoko
Sokka or Aang from ATLA
<3333333333333333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hit Girl said:


> DELSIN ROWE FROM INFAMOUS SECOND SON. Ugh. Goodness they need to stop making such hot fictional characters.



Ughhh <33333


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd Marry Inukai Isuke from Akuma No Riddle, Olivia from Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, Lady Shizuma from Strawberry Panic and Dominura from Simoun <33 3 anime characters and one game character


----------



## nard (Dec 24, 2014)

Nico Yazawa.







nico nico nii


----------



## Naiad (Dec 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Nico Yazawa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r u trying to steal my 2d bae how dare u


----------



## nard (Dec 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> r u trying to steal my 2d bae how dare u



back off yo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 24, 2014)

If it was male: Steven

If it was female: Cynthia

Why are champions soo hawt (minus dianna, Iris, Alder, Wallace)


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Nico Yazawa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cuteee, what anime is this?


----------



## Naiad (Dec 24, 2014)

Frances-Simoun said:


> So cuteee, what anime is this?



It's called 'Love Live' ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> back off yo



U have Nozomi (


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 25, 2014)

Jackson Avery  (grey's anatomy)


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Dec 25, 2014)

XD hmm...

either Freddy or Balloon Boy from fnaf 2... (don't judge me!)

or Kenny from south park (because he is flipping cute man)


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 25, 2014)

Mino said:


> Jeremy from TBT.



 LOLOLOL. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor-Hazel said:


> XD hmm...
> 
> either Freddy or Balloon Boy from fnaf 2... (don't judge me!)
> 
> or Kenny from south park (because he is flipping cute man)


 Freddy is hawt. 

Maybe he can make you pizza and stuff you in an endoskeleton sing you Freddy Fazbear tunes.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 25, 2014)

Skyward Sword Zelda, she's so beautiful.


----------



## Locket (Dec 25, 2014)

Shulk or Link.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 25, 2014)

Probably Naruto Uzamaki...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2014)

YES SHE'S ALREADY MARRIED IDEC


----------



## galacticity (Dec 25, 2014)

*whispers* fanon flower prince Marco Bodt will always be my sunshine


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Fox McCloud for now


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 25, 2014)

DARYL DIXON. 
Only if Carol died, though.


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 26, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> DARYL DIXON.
> Only if Carol died, though.



 YOU JELLY OF CAROL


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember this thread.

Still



Spoiler:  Yukine











But also



Spoiler:  Mirai


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 26, 2014)

I gotta say: Action Hank is quite the hunk. And he dispenses wonderful advice:


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 26, 2014)

Riki or Shulk from Xenoblade Chronicles. Either them or Steven Stone.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 26, 2014)

Mine shall and always be Tasuki AKA Genrou from Fushigi Yuugi despite how boring I find it these days xD

Edit- I even ship my OC with him haha xD


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 26, 2014)

Hard to say..... I had a hard-core crush on Daniel Radcliffe back in the day but that was more Dan than Harry Potter.... 



Spoiler











But recently its been a cross between:



Spoiler: KILI <3











and



Spoiler: THORIN OAKENSHIELD <3











XD

Kili for his looks, Thorin for his vibrato vocal talent and deep voice - I love his singing voice. When he sang Misty Mountains Cold in THIS scene: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pyy_FIYE7EE


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 26, 2014)

sirius black
jareth from labyrinth


----------



## Alyx (Dec 26, 2014)

Kirito from Sword Art Online. But only if I get to be Asuna.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 26, 2014)

Fili from The Hobbit movies, mmhmmm!


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 26, 2014)

Shane Walsh from The Walking Dead, I absolutely love him. Close second is Flynn from Tangled.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ibuki Mioda from Super Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair. She is a musical talent and we have so much in common! Plus her hair and piercing are pretty cool.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 27, 2014)

Legolas from LOTR, Wizard from Harvest Moon Animal Parade, or Kyoya from Ouran High School Host Club.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 27, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> *Wizard from Harvest Moon Animal Parade*



YASSSS. c,:


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Fili from The Hobbit movies, mmhmmm!



Okay, you can have Fili, I will have Kili all to myself XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



alwatkins said:


> Legolas from LOTR, Wizard from Harvest Moon Animal Parade, or Kyoya from Ouran High School Host Club.



You make a good point about Legolas..... Archery is Hawt.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

Either Edward Elric, Armin Arlert, Asami Saito or Ryouga Hibiki. Those are just off the top of my head. <3


----------



## unintentional (Dec 27, 2014)

Obvs this cutie <3


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Okay, you can have Fili, I will have Kili all to myself XD



Deal! Double Dwarf wedding in Erebor? Haha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Fox McCloud for now



Helloooooo StarFox fan XD


----------



## Songbird (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd REALLY want to marry Rosalina from Super Mario Galaxy. Yes, I am a girl that likes girls.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Deal! Double Dwarf wedding in Erebor? Haha



Sounds good to me! XD


----------



## Mayor_Deanna (Dec 27, 2014)

L from Death Note maybe?
Or Crowley from Supernatural


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 28, 2014)

Woop woop


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Songbird said:


> I'd REALLY want to marry Rosalina from Super Mario Galaxy. Yes, I am a girl that likes girls.



It don't matter XD


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Jon Snow or Rick Grimes <3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Mew.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 29, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> DARYL DIXON.
> Only if Carol died, though.



Right??? But I don't care forget Carol.



Spoiler: Possibly a walking dead spoiler



Honestly I....I mean she started coming around, and she saved everyone still but she has problems. Something about her isn't right. Trying to almost run away after finding Daryl and the group again? Something's jank.


 Anyway. 

Omg Norman Reedus is a hunk. <3


----------



## animale12 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nami from One Piece.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 29, 2014)

The unnamed paramedic from Dysfunctional Systems. 


Spoiler







They seriously need to give her a name in either the prequel or the sequel, I mean she has more lines and sprites than most of the essential secondary characters, lol. And god is she awesome...


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

Kamina.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 30, 2014)

WellJenerally said:


> Riki or Shulk from Xenoblade Chronicles. Either them or Steven Stone.



mmmmm yeahhhh i love riki, that sexy little nopon, he's soooo gorgeous i've got the real hots for him :$

(he's like 40 jesus christ and not even human)

But I second Shulk though.  He's such a cutie. I was gonna say Reyn but I think he and Sharla suit much better.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Someday...


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler: Someday...



damn good choice!!!!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 1, 2015)

Gintoki from Gintama! My love of all anime heroes!!!


----------



## MayorHope (Jan 1, 2015)

TYLER DURDEN :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 2, 2015)

Zack Fair!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Edward Elric


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2015)

Shane Dawson Yuelia Kotoura-san Nagisa Furukawa And many more.


----------



## Monster (Jan 2, 2015)

Johan liebert and I am a guy.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob. What more needs to be said?


----------



## princessmorgan (Jan 3, 2015)

Does G-Dragon count?!?! I think my ovaries explode every time I see him n_n


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 3, 2015)

Blair Waldorf! Sorry, Chuck.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 3, 2015)

Brendan birch <3


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

hmm i'm thinking captain mal c:


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jan 4, 2015)

mfw shinji


----------



## zoriez (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler









Armin Arlert
Houtarou Oreki
Ivan Karelin
Akira Agarkar Yamada
Usami Natsuki
Shotaro Kaneda
Rukia Kuchiki
Illumi Zoldyck (mayb)


----------

